# RAN Guitars Post yours!



## swollenpickle

Hey there,I got this beauty in a trade from Lirtle
Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Lirtle

This thing is sweet!
Now post yours haha


----------



## possumkiller

That is awesome.

There needs to be a Ran club here. A place where one can find all of the Ran hotness in one thread.


----------



## Rosal76

That is freaking nice. The truss rod cover shape is awesome.


----------



## possumkiller

So everybody likes my idea but nobody is posting pics? Where the hell are all the Rans at?


----------



## Walterson

Why do I have to think on "snow white and the seven dwarfs" when I see a RAN headstock?


----------



## Maggai

I have a Ran Crusher coming in April, so I'll join the club then!


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

My FF8 is coming this summer

I may post some pics during building process


----------



## ihunda

Here you go, standard 6 with walnut top:


----------



## Jakke

I think the Crushers was a great move by RAN


----------



## swollenpickle

ihunda said:


> Here you go, standard 6 with walnut top:



Holy Crap Batman!! What does the inlay say?


----------



## swollenpickle

Jakke said:


> I think the Crushers was a great move by RAN


 For sure man! I was more then pleased when she arrived!


----------



## Guitarholic

I have one: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/172207-ngd-ran-custom-rga-7string.html


----------



## ImNotAhab

Guitarholic said:


> I have one: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/172207-ngd-ran-custom-rga-7string.html



Gods that hit me right in the want....


----------



## chinnybob

I have two...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/221481-ngd-blue-christmas.html

Might make it three if I can find the cash for one of the flat tops they're working on!


----------



## swollenpickle

chinnybob said:


> I have two...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/221481-ngd-blue-christmas.html
> 
> Might make it three if I can find the cash for one of the flat tops they're working on!



Dude that 7 you've got looks amazing! what wood do you have on the fret board?


----------



## Compton

Oh hey cool Ran, i'll join the club any time. Shoot me a PM with your prices


----------



## chinnybob

swollenpickle said:


> Dude that 7 you've got looks amazing! what wood do you have on the fret board?



It's a bubinga fretboard. I didn't actually spec that one out, I bought it off the peg because I really wanted a seven string


----------



## Maggai

Do you have to ask for picture updates, or does he just send it?


----------



## reidartuv

Nice guitars!


----------



## p88




----------



## alientodegato

Excuse my crappy English... These are my two Crusher, 7 string swamp ash with poplar top and ovangkol neck with macassar ebony (bought from a superb user on this forum, KykuPL, thank you!!!) and a 8 string with satin black maple with mahogany neck.






















These guitars are by far my favorite of the little that I could try, I'm very nervous waiting two more:











Dealing with Dariusz is a delight and his guitars are brutal! I'm very happy with the Crusher model and with the communication and his excellent work.






Here some pictures with the two crushers of my bandmate:





















Now I should learn to play guitar...


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

I need one of these!!


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

anyone with a FF8 ?


----------



## mphsc

Here's my old one. I was the original owner but it's changed hands 3 or 4 times I think.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

already seen 

btw i like it

specs ?


----------



## swollenpickle

>



Hey man the Fret Board on that 8 string on the left looks pretty tasty what was it again?


----------



## col

I'll need to install a new nut for it (hence the paper).


----------



## patdavidseven

wow these are some stunning guitars, hadn't heard of the brand before,
awesome looking sevens


----------



## Sepultorture

patdavidseven said:


> wow these are some stunning guitars, hadn't heard of the brand before,
> awesome looking sevens



BEFORE THEY BECAME A BRAND THEY WERE STRICTLY A TO ORDER CUSTOM SHOP

fucking caps, to lazy to fix


----------



## alientodegato

swollenpickle said:


> Hey man the Fret Board on that 8 string on the left looks pretty tasty what was it again?



Is bubinga.

It's very "waterfall" but I have no knowledge in woods. I do not know if it's "normal" or if this is a case of highly figured wood... In any case I think it's a beautiful wood


----------



## Hollowway

There are way more Rans around here than are showing up in this thread. GET IN HERE, RAN OWNERS! I want to see some non-crushers.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Jakke said:


> I think the Crushers was a great move by RAN



Hey dude, I'm thinking about getting a 6-string RAN and this look is exactly what I'm looking for, what's the spec on this beast?


----------



## Jakke

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> Hey dude, I'm thinking about getting a 6-string RAN and this look is exactly what I'm looking for, what's the spec on this beast?



Mahogany body + body, macassar ebony board, Duncan Fullshred set, and push pull pots for splitting both humbuckers.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Jakke said:


> Mahogany body + body, macassar ebony board, Duncan Fullshred set, and push pull pots for splitting both humbuckers.



you're a scholar and a gent! I was thinking about BKPs but would you recommend the Duncs? And would you recommend the Macassar ebony over the standard ebony? It looks fecking brill with the colour of the body!


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

bare knuckle are just awesome


----------



## Jakke

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> you're a scholar and a gent! I was thinking about BKPs but would you recommend the Duncs? And would you recommend the Macassar ebony over the standard ebony? It looks fecking brill with the colour of the body!



I really like the Duncans, I would describe them as a hotter and tighter version of the Jazz pickups (it's also in the ballpark of a Screamin' Demon, except that they sound better IMO). As for them vs BKP, well, there is a Duncan quality to them that I like, but nothing objectively "better" about them. A general description would probably be that they have that woody character common in AlNiCo 5 magnets, but they are very focused, and very tight. There is not much saturation going on from the start, and if you like that, you'd probably have to fix that through your amp. They are slightly less hot than a JB, which is a good level in my opinion, and since all poles are adjustable, it might give you some extra flexibility.

I can guarantee that the only difference between macassar and regular is the colour. I felt that it fitted the overal guitar more with a bit more motion in the fretboard, so I picked it. If you like the looks, then I can assure you that you will like macassar.


----------



## Tesla

Anyone able to give me a ballpark price for a Crusher 8 string? How much we talking roughly?


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Jakke said:


> I really like the Duncans, I would describe them as a hotter and tighter version of the Jazz pickups (it's also in the ballpark of a Screamin' Demon, except that they sound better IMO). As for them vs BKP, well, there is a Duncan quality to them that I like, but nothing objectively "better" about them. A general description would probably be that they have that woody character common in AlNiCo 5 magnets, but they are very focused, and very tight. There is not much saturation going on from the start, and if you like that, you'd probably have to fix that through your amp. They are slightly less hot than a JB, which is a good level in my opinion, and since all poles are adjustable, it might give you some extra flexibility.
> 
> I can guarantee that the only difference between macassar and regular is the colour. I felt that it fitted the overal guitar more with a bit more motion in the fretboard, so I picked it. If you like the looks, then I can assure you that you will like macassar.



Ah thanks, yeah I've been a fan of BKPs for sometime, got some Aftermaths in my main 7 and they sound brilliant. Just wondered what those Duncs were like because I'm not too keen on the Blackouts. 

That's cool, standard ebony on a black body looks tight, and the macassar looks great with the light & natural mahogany look! Decisions, decisions. Think I will be putting in an order in the not too different future.

There's just no way to play one before you buy which is unfortunate, is there anything 'mainstream' you can compare it too? I've been playing an ESP Horizon for god knows how many years and my 7 is a custom with a neck built to similar measurements as an RC7.

Cheers.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

Tesla said:


> Anyone able to give me a ballpark price for a Crusher 8 string? How much we talking roughly?



website says 1180euro (£1000ish) for a standard spec 8, plus hard case & shipping which isn't too much for us Brits


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

Mine looks like this at the moment


----------



## CapenCyber

In action:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This is what mine is going to look like! It will be here in a few weeks.


----------



## b7string

Has anyone had one of these shipped over to the US or Canada? How much was the shipping, and how much is the case they tack on to the total?


----------



## Sepultorture

YJGB said:


> This is what mine is going to look like! It will be here in a few weeks.



a multi-scale explorer 8, that's pretty boss


----------



## Decreate

I have ordered one as well and hopefully it would be here either at the end of this year or the beginning of next.


----------



## dirtool

i come here for porn


----------



## Fsilva

My Ran Custom 6 string Baritone equipped with a Bareknuckle Aftermath in action


----------



## kmanick

Holy crap!!! that's awesome looking who owms this? we need more pics of this one.



p88 said:


>


----------



## swollenpickle

kmanick said:


> Holy crap!!! that's awesome looking who owms this? we need more pics of this one.



Agreed!


----------



## p88

kmanick said:


> Holy crap!!! that's awesome looking who owms this? we need more pics of this one.



 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...3-ngd-custom-ran-floyd-7-crusher-dat-ash.html


----------



## stratjacket

Damn these are nice, wish this was a FOR SALE thread 

I tried contacting them at least 4 times for a build, but I guess they have all they need as I could never get a reply. So moved on, but I love these guitars.


----------



## Hollowway

FYI for anyone interested, I just emailed Dariusz and he said the Floyd 8s are available as an upcharge of 280 Euro on the Crusher. Not sure I really need to be buying yet another guitar, but its a nice option.


----------



## dirtool

p88 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...3-ngd-custom-ran-floyd-7-crusher-dat-ash.html



the neck~~~~


----------



## satchisgod

yeah that flame maple neck is insane...gorgeous and split by that bubunga strip or whatever it is...class


----------



## swollenpickle

satchisgod said:


> yeah that flame maple neck is insane...gorgeous and split by that bubunga strip or whatever it is...class



Soo very technical I see baha


----------



## Eclipse

Those headstocks are dangerous.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

Dangerous for the others not for you


----------



## sear

Jesus fuck these are pretty. Why are there so few guitar companies out there that do natural stained finishes like this?


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

you have to do that by hand, there's no machine to do that


----------



## swollenpickle

FAiRLiGHT said:


> you have to do that by hand, there's no machine to do that


----------



## swollenpickle

Fsilva said:


> My Ran Custom 6 string Baritone equipped with a Bareknuckle Aftermath in action


I can't believe I missed this post~! haha Dude that Barry looks sick! How does the neck feel?


----------



## Sudzmorphus

So whats the quality like on RAN thesedays? I owned 2 about 3-4 years ago, One was made from what seemed like dead wood, had no resonance to it whatsoever, the other one was alright eventually but had lots of faults when I got it.


----------



## swollenpickle

Sudzmorphus said:


> So whats the quality like on RAN thesedays? I owned 2 about 3-4 years ago, One was made from what seemed like dead wood, had no resonance to it whatsoever, the other one was alright eventually but had lots of faults when I got it.




Well having owned my crusher 7 for almost a year I would say I really enjoy it as a brutal metal guitar.Having said that I really do enjoy the pickups (BKP Aaftermath set) and they might have way more to do with the overall tone of the guitar ,more than the wood its self having to do with resonance! The Hipshot and Locking tuners and BKPs keep notes purring more so than just hanging or long lasting!

Hope that helps!

The quality in a guitar is unmatched to me thus far, even though there are plenty of badass luthiers these days that have beautiful pieces of art that play like a dream!

I've owned Esp Eclipses,EBMM JPXI7,Parker Fly Deluxe,Agile septor 7,LTD EC1000s and the quality has much more to do with hand crafted play ability more than a Production line IMHO!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Sudzmorphus said:


> So whats the quality like on RAN thesedays? I owned 2 about 3-4 years ago, One was made from what seemed like dead wood, had no resonance to it whatsoever, the other one was alright eventually but had lots of faults when I got it.



I have owned the RAN Bioskull a year ago, and I must say it was spec'd after a Jackson Soloist, and it was spot on. The guitar itself also sounded great and the only flaw it had was that the body wings weren't really fluently glued to the neck, if you know what I mean.


----------



## swollenpickle

YJGB said:


> I have owned the RAN Bioskull a year ago, and I must say it was spec'd after a Jackson Soloist, and it was spot on. The guitar itself also sounded great and the only flaw it had was that the body wings weren't really fluently glued to the neck, if you know what I mean.



Fluently? How so? lol do you have any pictures?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

swollenpickle said:


> Fluently? How so? lol do you have any pictures?



These curves weren't fluently.


----------



## swollenpickle

YJGB said:


> These curves weren't fluently.



Interesting~! Bummer,thanks for point that out!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

swollenpickle said:


> Interesting~! Bummer,thanks for point that out!



But really, that was the only thing. The guitar itself wasn't that fancy, so there weren't a lot of detail for them to fuck up, but the finish was flawless, the gloss neck didn't stick, and everything was perfectly aligned. So I would definitely say they are doing a good job.


----------



## swollenpickle

Come on people let's see some RANs!!!


----------



## AmbienT

mphsc said:


> Here's my old one. I was the original owner but it's changed hands 3 or 4 times I think.



That's actually sitting in my bedroom in Australia right now!

Although USPS thought it would be a fun idea to manhandle it to the point where the headstock was thrown almost through the flight case and then fucked me around with my claim of a new case and having a tech check over it and need to reset the neck and stuff as it must have undergone a fair amount of stress  The $300 "customs fee" surprise wasn't fun either.

At least i can attest for it's durability as there isn't even so much as a mark on the headstock whilst the flight case is split, luckily the strap pin prevented the guitar from moving even further forward or I might have had some expensive firewood 

I'm just glad it's here safe, best 8 string I've played to date.


----------



## skisgaar

A5phyx1at1on said:


> That's actually sitting in my bedroom in Australia right now!



You're the dude I ran into on /b/! She's a beauty


----------



## Esp Griffyn

alientodegato said:


> Excuse my crappy English... These are my two Crusher, 7 string swamp ash with poplar top and ovangkol neck with macassar ebony (bought from a superb user on this forum, KykuPL, thank you!!!) and a 8 string with satin black maple with mahogany neck.



Amazing guitars. I'd have thought the metal scene on Menorca is pretty small, being as it's a pretty tiny island. Beautiful place though, I'd love to go back there some day.


----------



## alientodegato

Esp Griffyn said:


> Amazing guitars. I'd have thought the metal scene on Menorca is pretty small, being as it's a pretty tiny island. Beautiful place though, I'd love to go back there some day.




Sadly in Menorca ... there is almost NO metal scene but we're working on solving this hahaha

I'm glad you like Menorca , is a very nice island, especially in summer.


----------



## Franq

Hello everyone!

*My Ran Crusher 6*

25'5,
alder body,
5 p maple/walnut neck, 
ebony fingerboard, 
BareKnuckle Aftermath pickups, 
Hipshot fixed bridge
drop A#, 12-60

*Video*:


----------



## ikarus

Franq said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *My Ran Crusher 6*



Welcome on ss.org! 

Cool guitar and awesome video!


----------



## sweepingDemon

What do you guys think of the obscura guitar 
http://www.ranguitars.com/artists/obscura


----------



## Tesla

sweepingDemon said:


> What do you guys think of the obscura guitar
> OBSCURA - Ran Guitars



Wow...going from the absolutely beautiful guitars in this thread to that monstrosity is quite a leap.


----------



## Franq

ikarus said:


> Welcome on ss.org!
> 
> Cool guitar and awesome video!




Thank you.


----------



## Basti

sweepingDemon said:


> What do you guys think of the obscura guitar
> OBSCURA - Ran Guitars



I really like it, it suits the image of technical depth and complexity of Obscura. I don't get why he doesn't use all seven strings more often though


----------



## esvarianzza

I was looking at the RG8 with some upgrades to be my first ERG, but after recalling the existence of RAN Guitars, and noticing they have upgraded their 'production' line with a flattop Crusher, I was sold (or I will be as I am still asking everything askable to Dariusz ).

This 'semicustom' format has such a huge added value over mass produced instruments, particularly receiving an instrument where you won't have to change anything, not even the nut as they know the string gauges you will be working with; and then the price is certainly in the same ballpark as the mass produced ones.

PD: Darn, is this really my first post here? Hello then!


----------



## dirtool

btw,does ran offer stainless frets?


----------



## patata

dirtool said:


> btw,does ran offer stainless frets?



Everyone does.Some have them in the price,some charge more.


----------



## ikarus

patata said:


> Everyone does.Some have them in the price,some charge more.



nope, not everyone does. You need special tools for ss frets and not every builder has them.


----------



## sonicwarrior

Here is my inVader from 2005 (came with one EMG 81 on the bridge which I later exchanged with two Seymour Duncan SH-6, the bone saddle has been made by a local guitar store because Ran didn't sent it with one although I specified it, got a refund though):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Details:


----------



## alientodegato

From a few days ago I'm enjoying this beauty .

The pictures with my shitty camera does not show the real beauty of this awesome guitar .

I'm incredibly happy with this Crusher, sounds very clear, focused, clean and with incredible sustain.

It's a smooth instrument, no flaws and very comfortable.

Is this one:
Ran Guitars Crusher FT


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

How did you get a Crusher FT so fast ? This model is out for a month or so and it's already here !
My FF8 order is waiting since Feb and nothing has been done yet !!!


----------



## alientodegato

FAiRLiGHT said:


> How did you get a Crusher FT so fast ? This model is out for a month or so and it's already here !
> My FF8 order is waiting since Feb and nothing has been done yet !!!



This one is the first one, it was already made, I suppose this was made to show the new line of Flat Tops ¿the prototype?

I cried to Dariusz until he sold this one to me


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

alientodegato said:


> This one is the first one, it was already made. I suppose to show the new line of Flat Tops ¿the prototype?
> 
> I cried to Dariusz until he sold this one to me


Ok, you got the guitar we can see in their demo, nice


----------



## alientodegato

FAiRLiGHT said:


> Ok, you got the guitar we can see in their demo, nice



Exactly! When I try to write in English I feel myself completely useless and retarded


----------



## matisq

Great guitar!
What is an exact spec?


----------



## sonicwarrior

No one here likes Vs it seems.


----------



## Musza

sonicwarrior said:


> No one here likes Vs it seems.



To cheer you up, I like the SLS headstock in your V


----------



## Andretti

Never heard of this brand, glad I dropped in on this thread.. 

Also, ..holy mother of the great devine.. Jesus is reincarnated in the form of a guitar.. true creative craftsmanship and design right here; inlays, scalloping, woods. 




p88 said:


>


----------



## Rotatous

These crushers look awesome as ...., very close to what I would order in a custom- except I seriously cant dig the headstock, thats something I would order differently.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

I love the crusher headstock, but then I hate the headstock on Blackmachines (Actually the general look) and everyone seems to love those.
I would love to get a Crusher 7. I'd probably have to save up for it for the rest of the year though. It's the damn flat tops fault, the regular Crusher is expensive enough that I wouldn't consider it, but the FT is just cheap enough that it's within the bounds of reality. Confound it!..


----------



## Zado

just curiosity: what's the cost of a ran nowadays?I mean,a crusher,standard specs,no weird adds


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Zado said:


> just curiosity: what's the cost of a ran nowadays?I mean,a crusher,standard specs,no weird adds



It says it all here Ran Guitars Crusher


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

The build of my FF8 has begun ! I'm excited !


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

FAiRLiGHT said:


> The build of my FF8 has begun ! I'm excited !



Just as the build of my FF8 should be finished today! What are you getting?


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

YJGB said:


> Just as the build of my FF8 should be finished today! What are you getting?


Nothing really fancy, a crusher FF8 with standard specs (mahogany body, 5P maple/mahogany neck, macassar ebony fingerboard ...)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

FAiRLiGHT said:


> Nothing really fancy, a crusher FF8 with standard specs (mahogany body, 5P maple/mahogany neck, macassar ebony fingerboard ...)



Fancy enough though  Congratulations!


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

YJGB said:


> Fancy enough though  Congratulations!


Thanks 

If i get some updates i'll post them here


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

FAiRLiGHT said:


> Thanks
> 
> If i get some updates i'll post them here



You better


----------



## UltraParanoia

col said:


> I'll need to install a new nut for it (hence the paper).


 
Holy hell man! That is incredible
I recently got a quote of RAN for a 7 V & I couldnt believe how cheap it was compared to the big brands


----------



## Lothar

I got this one 






more pics:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3odru9sjxid4aq4/e7E1GN_hdH


----------



## RustInPeace

Lothar said:


> I got this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3odru9sjxid4aq4/e7E1GN_hdH



How does this balance? Absolutely jaw-dropping.


----------



## swollenpickle

Come on people we can do better than that! lol Let's get this thing going again!


----------



## JustMac

I was expecting less triangles in this thread!


----------



## jfrey

any pics of the crusher ft?
havent seen one in a while


----------



## jfrey

alientodegato said:


> From a few days ago I'm enjoying this beauty .
> 
> The pictures with my shitty camera does not show the real beauty of this awesome guitar .
> 
> I'm incredibly happy with this Crusher, sounds very clear, focused, clean and with incredible sustain.
> 
> It's a smooth instrument, no flaws and very comfortable.
> 
> Is this one:
> Ran Guitars Crusher FT


what wood top is that?


----------



## chinnybob

pf78 said:


> any pics of the crusher ft?
> havent seen one in a while



The reason you haven't seen one in a while is that there's only one out there right now (I think!) . They're doing a batch of them which is due to be done in early December so I'm sure we'll be inundated with them in a couple of months!



pf78 said:


> what wood top is that?



That's a walnut top. It was thrown in as a free option for the first group of orders.


----------



## Floppystrings

Their bolt on neck joints are the tightest I have ever seen, simply an amazing work of art.

The wood finishes look great, but if I ever got a Crusher I would probably go with seafoam green or red metal flake. Getting a custom with a unique finish has always been a dream of mine.


----------



## swollenpickle

Dude that thing is fantastic! How bright does it sound and how are you digging the flat top?> that really strikes my interest!







chinnybob said:


> The reason you haven't seen one in a while is that there's only one out there right now (I think!) . They're doing a batch of them which is due to be done in early December so I'm sure we'll be inundated with them in a couple of months!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a walnut top. It was thrown in as a free option for the first group of orders.


----------



## Rotatous

That really is the best bolt on joint I've ever seen ^^^


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

Well, i received mine a few months ago

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-late-ngd-my-polish-year-ran-crusher-ff8.html


----------



## Churchie777

Dont know if i posted in this thread before sorry if i have but heres mine


----------



## Musza

Here's mine:





Barely noticabe in the picture but there's a nice flame on the fretboard. Love how the fade on the top works with the fretboard. Pickups are BKP Aftermaths and I really like them (I don't dig the 6s version and I have mixed feelings about the 7s one)


----------



## oracles

This thread makes waiting for mine so much more difficult. So many gorgeous RAN's....


----------



## cjuenchico27

alientodegato said:


> Excuse my crappy English... These are my two Crusher, 7 string swamp ash with poplar top and ovangkol neck with macassar ebony (bought from a superb user on this forum, KykuPL, thank you!!!) and a 8 string with satin black maple with mahogany neck.
> (



Do you know what the finish is on your 7? Looking to get a Crusher 7 with a basswood body and a Burl Maple top, but don't want the top to look to light. Any suggestions?


----------



## chinnybob

I've added a Crusher FT to my collection


----------



## Andrew

chinnybob said:


> I've added a Crusher FT to my collection



dang, what kind of specs on those beauties?

edit: found em. nice guitars man!


----------



## SimxX

Here's mine.
RAN Crusher FT from the first batch.

Some specs:

Scale length:25.5
Body material:mahogany
Top wood options:flat - Walnut (special figured)
Body binding:none
Body finish:hand-rubbed oil
Headstock finish:Match body finish (walnut veneer)
Truss rod cover:walnut
Logo:3D sterling silver Ran sign
Neck material:Ovangkol
Nut width:1 7/8 (48mm), 7-string
Thickness at 1st/12th:19-21mm 
Fingerboard material:macassar ebony
Number of frets:24
Fingerboard radius:17
Fingerboard inlays (white mother of pearl):Abalone dots (tangent curve)
Fingerboard side inlays:Luminlay dots
Nut:GraphTech Black TUSQ
Hardware color:black
Bridge system:Hipshot Fixed 7-string
Tuning machines:Schaller M6 locking
Straplocks:Schaller
Neck Pickup:BareKnuckle Aftermath set (black battleworn covers)
Bridge Pickup:BareKnuckle Aftermath set (black battleworn covers)


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I'll be lame and post one of these because the build hasn't begun:





Standard Spec FF8:
Mahog back and neck
Purpleheart top and matching head
Ebony board


----------



## Jakke

Taste advice mangs?
-Six strings
-Bolt-on
-Thor body
-Thor headstock
-Swamp ash body
-Maple neck and f-board (unfinished or satin clear finish)
-Dark green clear finish
-Blackback
-Hipshot fixed bridge
-Duncan '59-set (covered)
-Headstock matching body finish


----------



## Charvel7string

Damn she's a beauty she reminds me of of our floors.


----------



## oracles

For now, I guess I'll just have to post my mockup too.





Black Limba body
Macassar Ebony fretboard
Ovangkol neck
DiMarzio Dominion pickups


----------



## ElasticPancakes

Churchie777 said:


> Dont know if i posted in this thread before sorry if i have but heres mine



Yes please


----------



## BurntInHell

Here`s mine:

RAN Crusher 7-string
Scale Length 27"
Bolt-on
Walnut Body
Macassar Ebony Fingerboard
Flamed Maple Neck
ABM Fixed Bridge
Bare Knuckle Aftermath PU`s


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^That is nice!!!!!!


----------



## Stijnson

^^^^ Beautiful guitar BurntinHell! If you don't mind me asking, was it a big upcharge for the changes you made? Body Wood, binding etc??


----------



## Musza

My Crusher in action:


----------



## Thorerges

Very sick. I am really surprised Ran isn't more popular. 

I spec'ed out a Mayones I wanted and they're ....ing expensive - at least for an American, with shipping + the in between man making profit I feel like I am spending $1000 for nothing. I have a few ideas Dariusz can make happen, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Musza

Thorerges said:


> I am really surprised Ran isn't more popular.



yeah, especially the Crusher line which is totally great quality wise, has top hardware (including BKP pickups), looks cool and you get many wood combination options... for just a little over &#8364;1000


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thorerges said:


> Very sick. I am really surprised Ran isn't more popular.



The new Flat Top series is very popular. The 5 in-stock Crusher FT 7s they had up sold in less than a day. I don't think they even had to announce the second FT run on Facebook before all the spots were filled.

They aren't that popular on here but they are consistently pushing out guitars every week judging from their Facebook.


----------



## Musza

Lorcan Ward said:


> The new Flat Top series is very popular. The 5 in-stock Crusher FT 7s they had up sold in less than a day. I don't think they even had to announce the second FT run on Facebook before all the spots were filled.
> 
> They aren't that popular on here but they are consistently pushing out guitars every week judging from their Facebook.



Yeah, me and my forum friend weren't thinking more than a minute when they showed up


----------



## will_shred

Musza said:


> yeah, especially the Crusher line which is totally great quality wise, has top hardware (including BKP pickups), looks cool and you get many wood combination options... for just a little over 1000



Unless this is something that he does in his free time I doubt that the price will stay that low for long. We know how much these materials cost, I doubt he's even making %100 profit on it. It just doesn't seem sustainable to keep prices that low while trying to run a business. 


Unless there's something I'm missing here.


----------



## Andromalia

I don't know what size that company actually is now, but they're far from newcomers to the market. They made their names with copying other brand stuff and models for customs for years and now they do production runs. AND they deliver, contrary to some other ... more recent brands. Which means Dariusz has more business sense and didn't rush it.


----------



## Musza

will_shred said:


> Unless this is something that he does in his free time I doubt that the price will stay that low for long. We know how much these materials cost, I doubt he's even making %100 profit on it. It just doesn't seem sustainable to keep prices that low while trying to run a business.
> 
> 
> Unless there's something I'm missing here.




Price on a FT model went a little up a month ago, still it's damn low price... I think you have a good point here - they will rise with time, probably when they get more popular (I mean Crusher model, not RAN). I hope it won't rise much tho, this 8-string I've posted above is by far one of the best 8-strings I've ever played


----------



## Orandje

Seriously, no offense, but I feel like 90% got only the standart spec'd RAN Crusher, getting tired of that.
Let the other delicious RAN Pr0n come in as well!


----------



## SevenStringJones

All I have to offer is a mockup for now. Only 6 more months to go....


----------



## Orandje

SevenStringJones said:


> All I have to offer is a mockup for now. Only 6 more months to go....



How big was the upcharge for the flamed Koa top If I can ask so?


----------



## Rotatous

I keep clicking on this thread hoping to see something non-crusher 

I'd love to have a Ran ESP Horizon copy someday


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Oh dear, I realised I didn't post mine in here yet... Sawry.


----------



## sonicwarrior

That's probably the most beautiful Ran I've seen so far.


----------



## SevenStringJones

Orandje said:


> How big was the upcharge for the flamed Koa top If I can ask so?



My quote is from more than 30 days ago meaning it's not valid anymore. Dariusz at RAN would be the guy to talk to aboot this.


----------



## remain0silent

my crusher 6.




and my FT7 that is coming soon.


----------



## kchay

You guys have me GASing haard for one.


----------



## Thorerges

Lorcan Ward said:


> The new Flat Top series is very popular. The 5 in-stock Crusher FT 7s they had up sold in less than a day. I don't think they even had to announce the second FT run on Facebook before all the spots were filled.
> 
> They aren't that popular on here but they are consistently pushing out guitars every week judging from their Facebook.



From what I see they're going the Mayones rout - that is building guitars as often as possible - unlike some other luthiers who want to keep it small scale. RAN wants to expand.


----------



## gorthul

And the wait begins:






mahogany body
bubinga top
5piece wenge-maple neck, 27"
flamed maple fretboard
BKP Juggernaut pickups


----------



## Nag

This thread. I like it. I'm not so fond of the flat top Crushers (yeah, hate me, I'm getting sick of Blackmachine copy attempts  ) but the standard crushers are all so nice looking... 

oracles, yours is just a mockup but I totally want to see the finished product. That looks like it has serious slaying potential 

Sometimes I want to just have enough money to order a bariton floyded 7-string Crusher. Sometimes...


----------



## Helstormau

This thread needs more Vs


----------



## BusinessMan

This thread is pure win! I wish I had the money for a custom invader


----------



## myrtorp

Man the crusher 6-strings are so good looking, something about them... 

I've been wating one for a while now!


----------



## Greenbrettiscool

Dammit I've always wanted a 7 or an 8 Ran, this thread is not helping my wallet...


----------



## jfrey

mine should be done next month!


----------



## mcsalty

Nagash said:


> I'm not so fond of the flat top Crushers (yeah, hate me, I'm getting sick of Blackmachine copy attempts  )



_I'm_ getting sick of any and every flat-topped and/or natural finish superstrat being called a "Blackmachine Copy," but maybe I'm alone on that one


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Nagash said:


> This thread. I like it. I'm not so fond of the flat top Crushers (yeah, hate me, I'm getting sick of Blackmachine copy attempts  )



The Crusher FT is very far from a BM copy. Its based on an Ibanez but with a smaller forearm contour. That and the oil finish are the only similarities to BM which were done on guitars years beforehand anyway. 

The forearm contour is a must for most people and would be a complete deal breaker otherwise. There are only a few ways you can put a contour onto a flat top guitar. 

I know it looks that way at a first glance but when I picked mine up it felt exactly like an Ibby and very different to a BM.


----------



## Nag

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its based on an Ibanez but with a smaller forearm contour.



If that's not the definition of a BM, I don't know what it is 

come on guys. you know exactly what I mean. They started doing the flat top Crushers when every other brand that we know started doing Blackmachine copies.


----------



## mcsalty

Natural finish superstrats got ridiculously popular, of course they'd cash in on something with such a large consumer base. They aren't even aesthetically similar


----------



## Thorerges

I do kind of see the resemblance to blackmachine - but its not like Skervy or Blackwater. 

Also, Ran has a huge customer base so I doubt they have a problem selling anything really. Also, everything I hear points to the fact that their quality is extremely good.


----------



## khanate7

Churchie777 said:


> Dont know if i posted in this thread before sorry if i have but heres mine



What are the specs on this if you don't mind?


----------



## Jakke

Thorerges said:


> Also, Ran has a huge customer base so I doubt they have a problem selling anything really.



Very large in fact, I have trouble to get them to respond to the quote form for my next build (Cruiser body in walnut, ovangkol neck, inverted cruiser headstock, maple board, Duncan slug bridge, duncan screamin' D neck, hipshot fixed bridge, chrome hardware).


----------



## charlessalvacion

Love those crushers! 

How do you know if they have something in-stock? I mean the ones that they post on the website is more or less sold or reserved. hehe..


----------



## chinnybob

charlessalvacion said:


> Love those crushers!
> 
> How do you know if they have something in-stock? I mean the ones that they post on the website is more or less sold or reserved. hehe..



When they have new stuff in stock they post it on their Facebook page. You need to be quick though, they get snapped up in no time.


----------



## Andromalia

Jakke said:


> Very large in fact, I have trouble to get them to respond to the quote form for my next build (Cruiser body in walnut, ovangkol neck, inverted cruiser headstock, maple board, Duncan slug bridge, duncan screamin' D neck, hipshot fixed bridge, chrome hardware).



I asked for a quote a few months back and never got any kind of reply.


----------



## porknchili

Andromalia said:


> I asked for a quote a few months back and never got any kind of reply.



That's odd? Every quote I've sent in (maybe like 5 in the past 2 months) has been answered within 24 hours at the most.


----------



## Jakke

Andromalia said:


> I asked for a quote a few months back and never got any kind of reply.



I'm thinking about maybe having to send a proper mail asking them to deal with the quote I'm sending..


----------



## ShreddyESP

Just ordered one of the latest stock series! Quite excited to see what they're like.










(photographs by www.ranguitars.com)

Mahogany Body 
Wenge Neck (single piece)
Bubinga Fretboard
Bareknuckle Juggernauts
Hipshot Bridge
Schaller Locking Tuners


----------



## Speedos

here is the mockup of my upcoming ran crusher!
30 inch scale, walnut body , 5p ovangkol neck , macassar ebony fingerboard and ceramic warpig set ( it will probably be finished by september , so if i don't forget i will post some pictures here when it arrives! ) : )


----------



## SpaceDock

Does anyone know how long these take from order to completion? 

I keep looking at their "in stock" but it seems everything gets scooped up too fats for me. I don't really obsess about specs, I just want one!!!!


----------



## Jakke

About three months. That's at least how long it took for mine, and it didn't deviate that much from stock.


----------



## SpaceDock

Wow that is fast!


----------



## Jakke

Yes, yes it is


----------



## gorthul

SpaceDock said:


> Does anyone know how long these take from order to completion?
> 
> I keep looking at their "in stock" but it seems everything gets scooped up too fats for me. I don't really obsess about specs, I just want one!!!!



I was told 8-12 months when I sent in my quote form. (Crusher FT)


----------



## remain0silent

Jakke said:


> About three months. That's at least how long it took for mine, and it didn't deviate that much from stock.



i ordered mine FT7 almost a year ago and wont be finished before august how is that possible? only thing that wasn't stock on my build is a swamp ash body. maybe it has something to do with being a lefty.


----------



## Jakke

I ordered mine and received it about three years ago, that might have something to do with it.


----------



## SevenStringJones

My specs have changed due to a past customer of RAN Guitars having trouble importing Koa to US.

Curly Redwood top
Flame Maple fingerboard
25.5"-27" fanned frets
Flame Maple covered slanted pickups


----------



## jase

Ran makes awesome guitars. My buddy's Crusher 7 arrived a few weeks ago after waiting for a year. The build quality is perfect. The bolt-on neck joint is very nicely made and very comfortable.

If I remember the specs correctly, it has an ash body and a walnut top, 27", maple/ebony/mahoganny 5pc. neck, macassar ebony fret board, Lundgren M7 pickups. Sounds MASSIVE.

Sorry about the non-Ran guitar in the photo, it's the only pic I have of his guitar. But it's also from Poland


----------



## swollenpickle

Hey jase what other guitar is that by the way? lol


----------



## Allealex

Seems like a Skervesen


----------



## jase

Yes, it is a Skervesen Swan FF8


----------



## Samark

My two builds











Dariusz and the guys at Ran are incredibly nice, kind and willing to answer any questions you have. Really looking forward to seeing these


----------



## Thorerges

b7string said:


> Has anyone had one of these shipped over to the US or Canada? How much was the shipping, and how much is the case they tack on to the total?



Shipping is ~300 euros to the US.


----------



## Thorerges

oops necro'd


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Not a 7, but still a nice Ran that's completed!


----------



## Thorerges

What pickups are those? It looks absolutely sick. 

This brand needs more recognition on these forums.


----------



## Thorerges

This is going to turn out spectacularly beautiful.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Thorerges said:


> What pickups are those? It looks absolutely sick.
> 
> This brand needs more recognition on these forums.



Custom Made Merlin Pickups. They are the only option for the fanned crushers and they come with your choice of wood for the covers.


----------



## bcolville

Thorerges, that top is insane. I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Thirteenth

I am glad to see how much has Ran moved forward. I am watching them for some time now, and by today's stansards, they are among the best. 
It is hard not to admire consequence in the build process, attention to detail, overall feeling and aesthetics. Congrats to all owners, there are some serious axes here.


----------



## Howard

So many GAS here!!!!!!OMG


----------



## Simic

A few pics I found in the comments on the RAN facebook page, thought you guys might like them


----------



## Thorerges

sick.


----------



## pushpull7

Those photos should be illegal! Not fair!


----------



## Andromalia

There sure was a lot of wind for the headstocks to bend that way. Only the V headstock stayed straight.


----------



## oracles

Not mine, but it is my favourite RAN to date:


----------



## Fathand

I'll get back to you on this topic somewhere around next december...


----------



## MrEzzyE

That white V is sweeeeet!!!


----------



## Thorerges

Am I the only one who thinks this model looks sick?


----------



## MFB

I'd play it for live concert and whatnot, but I feel like sitting down with it would be a nightmare


----------



## oracles

New in-stocks are up on the website for purchase


----------



## mphsc

That 7 string buckeye top is nice.


----------



## Thorerges

The new models for sale look sick.


----------



## Geysd

Simic said:


> A few pics I found in the comments on the RAN facebook page, thought you guys might like them



Sick man so much guitars!

Could you maybe post some more detailed pics of the blue one with the quilted maple top?


----------



## dimitrio

Simic said:


> A few pics I found in the comments on the RAN facebook page, thought you guys might like them



So this is how guitar heaven looks like


----------



## fr4nci2c0

I know this a weird question to answer and definitely the most biased place to ask it... RAN or Caparison? Which is more badass? and let's narrown it down to 7s only


----------



## Thorerges

RAN for sure.


----------



## gorthul

^this video increased my GAS tenfold.

Ah well...it's just a few more months waiting. Hope I'll get mine in July or August.


----------



## Thorerges

I wouldn't mind buying a steffen kummerer signature some day. I love the look. However, I think it was about 3000 euros for a plain black, all mahogany guitar, above my price limit.


----------



## Speedos

NGD coming soon


----------



## Tesla

Speedos said:


> NGD coming soon



Oh mama...


----------



## Neoneuron

12 months build time is what kept me from ordering one of these 2 years ago, if only I'd known I wouldn't get to play for a year anyways I would have gotten this instead of the strictly 7 cobra&#8230; Live and learn.


----------



## Speedos

Neoneuron said:


> 12 months build time is what kept me from ordering one of these 2 years ago, if only I'd known I wouldn't get to play for a year anyways I would have gotten this instead of the strictly 7 cobra Live and learn.


for mine it took about 16 months , though i did make some changes to the initial specs and that added some more time : (


----------



## Thorerges

Not mine, but it's cool as hell anyway.


----------



## ethanwu00

i like


----------



## col

Speedos said:


> for mine it took about 16 months , though i did make some changes to the initial specs and that added some more time : (



Mine took 18 months, no pics of build process, and it was unplayable when I got it. They had built it with a truss rod that was too short for the baritone scale so the neck bends like this ~

Had to take it to a luthier than filed every fret above 16th down to make it usable.


----------



## Speedos

col said:


> Mine took 18 months, no pics of build process, and it was unplayable when I got it. They had built it with a truss rod that was too short for the baritone scale so the neck bends like this ~
> 
> Had to take it to a luthier than filed every fret above 16th down to make it usable.


wow that scared me a little...mine should arrive tomorrow and i hope i won't have any unpleasant surprises..it's a 30"-er and if i have problems similar to yours it will be a real bummer...
How long ago did you order your guitar ? i know i heard of a few lemons a few years ago when they started the crusher line, but since then all i heard was nice stuff about them.

Indeed , i did not get any photos of the process , i kept asking dariusz and he said he would send some asap but never got around to it , though he was a nice and helpful dude that answered my questions so i tried to let it go ( yet again , for having a custom being build i expected photos from each step in the building process ; that kind of money should come with the necessary services )


----------



## col

Speedos said:


> wow that scared me a little...mine should arrive tomorrow and i hope i won't have any unpleasant surprises..it's a 30"-er and if i have problems similar to yours it will be a real bummer...
> How long ago did you order your guitar ?



It was a full custom back in 2006. I think they've gotten better based on what I've read. There were a lot of problems with custom orders coming delivered faulty or with wrong specs back then. Not a big deal, but they changed the hardware color without telling me about it on mine. Thankfully in hindsight I think it looks better with the black hardware I got it with. But with a $3k custom guitar I'd sort of expect it to be delivered up to spec.


----------



## SevenStringJones

col said:


> Mine took 18 months, no pics of build process, and it was unplayable when I got it. They had built it with a truss rod that was too short for the baritone scale so the neck bends like this ~
> 
> Had to take it to a luthier than filed every fret above 16th down to make it usable.





col said:


> It was a full custom back in 2006. I think they've gotten better based on what I've read. There were a lot of problems with custom orders coming delivered faulty or with wrong specs back then. Not a big deal, but they changed the hardware color without telling me about it on mine. Thankfully in hindsight I think it looks better with the black hardware I got it with. But with a $3k custom guitar I'd sort of expect it to be delivered up to spec.



Did you ever contact them regarding that issue? It seems like something they should handle instead of a local luthier seeing as it was new.


----------



## col

SevenStringJones said:


> Did you ever contact them regarding that issue? It seems like something they should handle instead of a local luthier seeing as it was new.



It was only almost 2 years after I received it that a luthier (third in row that I took the guitar to) found out that was what was the cause of all the problems with it. In the first place I rather took it to a luthier since I was completely fed up with Ran's shitty attitude and "service" after having to deal with them for over 1.5 years. Sure as hell I wasn't going to send it back and wait another 2 years for replacement, especially since I wasn't expecting it to have such a huge and ridiculous fault, I thought it just needed a proper setup.


----------



## ceiling_fan

Man, those spalted maple pickup covers!!! Can anyone comment on Merlin Pickups? I've looked at some RAN NGD's but there never seems to be much talk about the pickups.


----------



## Speedos

NGD here! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/291087-ngd-ran-crusher-8-custom-30-a.html


----------



## gorthul

I got some pics from Dariusz. I can't wait until it is finished, haha. Just look at dat neck.


----------



## Decreate

Its been nearly 3 years and I'm still waiting for mine...


----------



## chopeth

Decreate said:


> Its been nearly 3 years and I'm still waiting for mine...



3 years? did you ask for of wood of a tree not existing yet?


----------



## Decreate

chopeth said:


> 3 years? did you ask for a of wood of a tree not existing yet?


Nope...I asked for a 7 string sustainiac and apparently they had problems getting it from the supplier in Germany. About 3 months ago they told me they were going to try a US supplier...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Decreate said:


> Its been nearly 3 years and I'm still waiting for mine...



Ridiculous.


----------



## col

Decreate said:


> Nope...I asked for a 7 string sustainiac and apparently they had problems getting it from the supplier in Germany. About 3 months ago they told me they were going to try a US supplier...



Can't you just ask for them to send the guitar with some other pickups, get a used sustainiac off ebay or something and then install it yourself?


----------



## Decreate

col said:


> Can't you just ask for them to send the guitar with some other pickups, get a used sustainiac off ebay or something and then install it yourself?


Unfortunately I'm one of those people who can't solder a wire even if my life depended on it hahaha... 
Anyway I just got a reply from them today saying that they should be able to send out the guitar by mid to end of next week.


----------



## Thorerges

Decreate said:


> Its been nearly 3 years and I'm still waiting for mine...



They should send you either a partial refund or a free set of pickups. How long where you initially promised?


----------



## Decreate

Thorerges said:


> They should send you either a partial refund or a free set of pickups. How long where you initially promised?



The initial estimate was 15 months...but I guess I can't really blame them if it was the supplier of the sustainiac that was causing the delay...


----------



## col

Decreate said:


> Unfortunately I'm one of those people who can't solder a wire even if my life depended on it hahaha...
> Anyway I just got a reply from them today saying that they should be able to send out the guitar by mid to end of next week.



Nice to hear!

But soldering really isn't difficult, give it a try! Makes swapping pickups much easier. Just heat the two parts you're going to connect with the iron, add a tiny bit of solder and done! Just be careful not to heat them too much, some parts like pots may break if you do. 5-6 seconds usually is enough.


----------



## dimitrio

col said:


> Nice to hear!
> 
> But soldering really isn't difficult, give it a try! Makes swapping pickups much easier. Just heat the two parts you're going to connect with the iron, add a tiny bit of solder and done! Just be careful not to heat them too much, some parts like pots may break if you do. 5-6 seconds usually is enough.



I agree, it helps a lot with further experiments with pickups - no need to search for luthier and spend quite decent money on that minor things.. 
Just start doing that myself a couple of years ago or so)
But for sustaniac I personally asked a luthier to do, there is hell a lot of work, installation is not for a beginner.

But 3 years., damn... you should have done some workaround, I ordered my sustainiac from US, paid custom fees and gave guitar for local luthier for setup.


----------



## wat

so many gorgeous guitars itt


----------



## Lotra

chopeth said:


> 3 years? did you ask for a of wood of a tree not existing yet?



Not the only one!!!
Same position here !!


----------



## Samark

Lotra said:


> Not the only one!!!
> Same position here !!



What are your specs? I remember reading you referring to it as "heavily custom".

Have you contacted Dariusz in regards to your worries? I have sent him over 100 emails and he is always polite and calm, a true gentleman! I am sure he will help you out


----------



## Simic

I have an order with RAN (the batch that mine is in will start in a few weeks) and we've exchanged close to 100 emails, I've changed my specs AT LEAST 10 times and he's always been polite and usually responded within 24hours. 
So far only positive things to say about my experience with RAN. I can't believe that Dariusz would let people wait for 3 years+ for no good reason.


----------



## oracles

Simic said:


> So far only positive things to say about my experience with RAN. I can't believe that Dariusz would let people wait for 3 years+ for no good reason.



I have nothing but positive things to say about RAN and Dariusz. My Crusher is finishing up any day now, but every email I've sent has been promptly answered, and he's always been a pleasure to work with. He let me pick the fretboard blank I wanted, showed me stain samples to see what I liked more, he's been fantastic.


----------



## Speedos

Indeed , Dariusz is an awesome dude, i exchanged 100 emails with him before my RAN arrived and he was always helpful and polite


----------



## chopeth

He is a very supportive and professional guy. I asked him a picture of him to pray in the mornings (and another one for my wife). She said something about making a dartboard with it or so


----------



## Decreate

Although my guitar was delayed, I still found Dariusz to be professional and responsive with every email that I've sent him asking about the progress of the order.


----------



## oracles

Necks from the current batch. Mines the 3pc ovangkol on the far right.


----------



## yingmin

Just looked through this thread for the first time, and I have some concerns about the cases they're shipping these guitars in.


swollenpickle said:


>


There doesn't appear to be any thing to hold the guitar in place at all, horizontally or vertically. There may even be enough clearance for the guitar to rotate and smack the neck against the compartments on either side.



ihunda said:


>



A little better, but those foam inserts still look a little slapdash, and still may not be enough to prevent the guitar from sliding around. I hope those were added by the owner.


----------



## chopeth

oracles said:


> Necks from the current batch. Mines the 3pc ovangkol on the far right.



I think mine is the 3rd one starting from the left, maple+mahogany. Can't wait!



yingmin said:


> Just looked through this thread for the first time, and I have some concerns about the cases they're shipping these guitars in.
> 
> There doesn't appear to be any thing to hold the guitar in place at all, horizontally or vertically. There may even be enough clearance for the guitar to rotate and smack the neck against the compartments on either side.



Dariusz said they don't use this case for shipping but to fit different kinds of Ran when they assemble them.


----------



## gorthul

oracles said:


> Necks from the current batch. Mines the 3pc ovangkol on the far right.




Mine is the fourth from the left side.


----------



## Lotra

Samark said:


> What are your specs? I remember reading you referring to it as "heavily custom".
> 
> Have you contacted Dariusz in regards to your worries? I have sent him over 100 emails and he is always polite and calm, a true gentleman! I am sure he will help you out



Probably because he was always replying your emails he did had time to build my guitar lolol
Last delivery it's for May ( after being postponed 5 times )
When it's delivered I will release this nightmare fairytale that has been this build


----------



## oracles

Lotra said:


> Probably because he was always replying your emails he did had time to build my guitar lolol
> Last delivery it's for May ( after being postponed 5 times )
> When it's delivered I will release this nightmare fairytale that has been this build



I'm not trying to discredit anything you're saying, but this doesn't make much sense to me. Unless you've gone for something with very obscure specs, I can't see any reason why Dariusz would have kept you waiting so long. Every time I've spoken to him, he's been incredibly upfront with me about build times etc, and he's been nothing but professional in every email. Every other RAN owner I've spoken to has had nothing but great things to say about him. I just get the feeling there's more going on here than you're letting on.


----------



## Lotra

oracles said:


> I'm not trying to discredit anything you're saying, but this doesn't make much sense to me. Unless you've gone for something with very obscure specs, I can't see any reason why Dariusz would have kept you waiting so long. Every time I've spoken to him, he's been incredibly upfront with me about build times etc, and he's been nothing but professional in every email. Every other RAN owner I've spoken to has had nothing but great things to say about him. I just get the feeling there's more going on here than you're letting on.



That was the reason why I choose RAN .
But unfortunately this didn't turn out as great has I expected.
I will post the whole story with email copy pastes .
I don't bash anyone with no reason.


----------



## col

oracles said:


> Every time I've spoken to him, he's been incredibly _upfront with me about build times_ etc, and he's been _nothing but professional_ in every email. Every other RAN owner I've spoken to has had nothing but great things to say about him.



Not going to go into details since it's ancient history already, but my experience was pretty much the exact opposite of what you said. This was almost a decade ago, so thankfully based on posts in this thread things are a lot better now. Still, personally, once bitten twice shy.


----------



## oracles

Bodies from the current batch. Mines the quilt top with the single volume.


----------



## Thorerges




----------



## Decreate

Got some pics yesterday


----------



## Samark

^ LIKE!


----------



## chinnybob

That is just wonderful.


----------



## p88

Wow! Soooo awesome!

More pictures please... Or are you going to wait until your ngd?
Either way, I'm looking forwards to seeing and hearing more about this guitar!


----------



## chopeth

Oh my sweet lord! I usually hate explorers but that RAN is too much!


----------



## yingmin

Decreate said:


> Got some pics yesterday



Okay, I get the two mini-toggles for the Sustainiac. What are the OTHER two mini-toggles for?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

yingmin said:


> Okay, I get the two mini-toggles for the Sustainiac. What are the OTHER two mini-toggles for?



I'm going out on a limb and say it's for coil split and/or phasing.


----------



## Decreate

yingmin said:


> Okay, I get the two mini-toggles for the Sustainiac. What are the OTHER two mini-toggles for?



Apparently there are 3 mini toggles for the Sustainiac (on/off, harmonic mode and pickup boost (don't really know what it is though... )) the fourth one is for splitting the coils in the bridge humbucker. 
Just got an email today saying that the guitar will be transferred to the shipping department sometime next week...


----------



## Millul

Ffffffffffffffuuuuuuaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrk


----------



## SevenStringJones

Thorerges said:


>



Stealing my thunder Thor. 

This bad Larry is mine, should be done very soon too.


----------



## BigHandy

I have seen a few sketch from guitars in this thread and would like to know if therese a browser customiser tool or something on RAN website (like the one the Halo website), cause I couldn't find any, and it would be cool at least have my ideas made in some visual form...?!


----------



## Samark

You get a mock up when you put your deposit down


----------



## oracles

My Crusher 6, fresh out of paint.


----------



## Samark

Jeremy mate that looks incredible! Congrats mate, you nailed the specs


----------



## Lotra

oracles said:


> My Crusher 6, fresh out of paint.



Congrats !!!!
Looks awesome


----------



## Samark

Changing over to an ETS bridge for my blue Crusher. Can't wait to get it, if it is anything like this one I'll be over the moon


----------



## larry

SevenStringJones said:


> Stealing my thunder Thor.
> 
> This bad Larry is mine, should be done very soon too.



as one who is officially addressed by the moniker you've chosen for your fine, hand-crafted, custom musical instrument; I sir approve. that is one bad Larry, indeed!!


----------



## BusinessMan

Decreate said:


> Got some pics yesterday



WOOOW!!


----------



## Samark

The one posted earlier is now complete, wow!


----------



## chopeth

Samark said:


> The one posted earlier is now complete, wow!



I've seen the specs on fb, that beast must be expensive as hell.


----------



## oracles

chopeth said:


> I've seen the specs on fb, that beast must be expensive as hell.



More reasonable than you'd think, but the up charge from the natural finished tops is noticeable. Not unreasonable, but noticeable.


----------



## beyondcosmos

Going through this thread and thinking about how little I've got right now to spend on gear..... but that will change.

One day I'll have a RAN custom made for myself.

One day.


----------



## gorthul

Samark said:


> The one posted earlier is now complete, wow!



This is probably the nicest RAN I've seen so far. The colour plus the top, the body wood, the binding...everything fits so perfectly together.


----------



## SevenStringJones

Soon...very soon.


----------



## narad

Oh that's the redwood one? That one's looking great!


----------



## SevenStringJones

narad said:


> Oh that's the redwood one? That one's looking great!



It is! And thanks, it'll be shipping out this week.


----------



## Samark

More pics!


----------



## SevenStringJones

Samark said:


> More pics!



Here ya go!


----------



## Thorerges

Man, RAN make beautiful guitars. Wish to see more of these in the US.


----------



## gorthul

Mine is also ready to ship this week. I'm super excited to get it, haha. I haven't been so hyped for something during the last years. It feels like waiting for christmas when you are a young child.


----------



## Fathand

gorthul said:


> Mine is also ready to ship this week. I'm super excited to get it, haha. I haven't been so hyped for something during the last years. It feels like waiting for christmas when you are a young child.



Mahogany? Check. Maple Fretboard? Check. Oh yeah. I think I just got a preview of my guitar due late this year, or early next year. 

EDIT: Or is that a walnut top?


----------



## tomaszw

That top looks more like bubinga. Almost like mine... scary  Great axe. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## gorthul

Jup, it's bubinga. 

When you posted your picture I first thought you reposted mine, ha. 

Rest of specs:
mahogany body, bubinga top
bkp juggernaut
flamed maple fretboard plus stainless steel frets
5pc wenge-maple neck


----------



## Fathand

gorthul said:


> Jup, it's bubinga.
> 
> When you posted your picture I first thought you reposted mine, ha.
> 
> Rest of specs:
> mahogany body, bubinga top
> bkp juggernaut
> flamed maple fretboard plus stainless steel frets
> 5pc wenge-maple neck



Cool guitars, they really look like twins. 

The one coming to me is a bit simpler specwise, just a mahogany body and and all maple neck. That combo has never let me down.


----------



## gorthul

Yeah maple and mahogany is a nice combo and works really well, but I wanted a combo that you see rather rarely (and that is aestethically very pleasing of course ). That's why I also decided that the neck has 2 maple stripes instead of 2 wenge stripes as you would see it on a production guitar.


----------



## Thorerges

Quick question for people who own/played RAN guitars. 

*I know these guys sell a lot of guitars, they post a crap ton on Facebook, and that is excluding the ones that are 'generic'. However, I never see them for sale - unlike Skervesen, who have similar output - but are always for sale. Why do I see a lot less of RAN than other Polish high end manufacturers?*


----------



## chopeth

I think they build guitars only after direct order. The ones on Facebook are not the generic, they publish all of them afaik. When someone takes back and finally doesn't purchase his/her Ran, they put it on stock, also when the parts of the guitar they're building don't fulfill the clients' criteria, they take these parts and make different guitars that go in the on stock section, maybe once or twice a year. That's why you don't see new guitars in that section very often, I think this is the way they work.


----------



## Thorerges

So they're shipping about 2 guitars a month? I would really be surprised if that were the case.


----------



## chopeth

I don't know, man. I just checked their fb page, there are 2-3 picture updates a week. Anyway, for more information, ask them yourself.


----------



## SevenStringJones

Thorerges said:


> So they're shipping about 2 guitars a month? I would really be surprised if that were the case.



They've got to be shipping way more than that. In a few pictures I've seen they had well over a dozen builds worth of bodies or neck blanks sitting in one place at the same stage of construction.

I'd guess that they're just very high quality.


----------



## alientodegato

Here is a link to my little collection... the photos are crap but the guitars are astonishing!

Mi RANsenal de guitarras. : Guitarras eléctricas, acústicas, clásicas y bajos | Guitarristas.info


----------



## Tesla

alientodegato said:


> Here is a link to my little collection... the photos are crap but the guitars are astonishing!
> 
> Mi RANsenal de guitarras. : Guitarras eléctricas, acústicas, clásicas y bajos | Guitarristas.info



Woah! Nice!

That Red 7 is just pure class!


----------



## Samark

What an incredible finish! Mirror-like


----------



## narad

Thorerges said:


> *I know these guys sell a lot of guitars, they post a crap ton on Facebook, and that is excluding the ones that are 'generic'. However, I never see them for sale - unlike Skervesen, who have similar output - but are always for sale. Why do I see a lot less of RAN than other Polish high end manufacturers?*



Objection your honor, leading the witness.

Seriously, I see tons of RANs for sale. I see tons of Mayones for sale. I see tons of Skervesens for sale. Are you looking at the places where people post their guitars for sale? 

That said, you'd have to pay me to keep a Skervesen, whereas most RANs look quite nice. I don't think that factors into what you think you're observing though.


----------



## Thorerges

narad said:


> Objection your honor, leading the witness.
> 
> Seriously, I see tons of RANs for sale. I see tons of Mayones for sale. I see tons of Skervesens for sale. Are you looking at the places where people post their guitars for sale?
> 
> That said, you'd have to pay me to keep a Skervesen, whereas most RANs look quite nice. I don't think that factors into what you think you're observing though.



I look at the usual places, the guitar porn gear exchange, reverb, ebay etc... If I could download text files of every Facebook post on the guitar porn gear exchange page and counted the number of times someone has posted a ran vs a skervesen I'm sure you'll find a difference. Of course te assumption on my part is that they sell the same number of guitars.


----------



## Viginez

alientodegato said:


> Here is a link to my little collection... the photos are crap but the guitars are astonishing!
> 
> Mi RANsenal de guitarras. : Guitarras eléctricas, acústicas, clásicas y bajos | Guitarristas.info


dayum


----------



## oracles

Got the pictures of my finished build in today, couldn't be any happier with how this has turned out.


----------



## ikarus

epic! How did you manage to get that top? Did you source it yourself? Or how did you request that?


----------



## charlessalvacion

wow!


----------



## oracles

ikarus said:


> epic! How did you manage to get that top? Did you source it yourself? Or how did you request that?



I just asked for a quilt top on the spec sheet, and this is what they gave me. I'm sure if you emailed and asked, you could probably even pick out your own top from their stock.


----------



## Thorerges

oracles said:


> Got the pictures of my finished build in today, couldn't be any happier with how this has turned out.



Dude that too is ....ing sick. Beautiful guitar, RAN do great work.


----------



## oracles

Here's two more, just because.


----------



## SevenStringJones

I was feeling left out.


----------



## Samark

This thread is getting better by the day! So many incredible guitars


----------



## chopeth

Just resized a few of mine to make them fit in this GASing thread:






















if you want to see the whole huge set, go here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-ran-crusher-7-because-we-love-pics-20-a.html


----------



## Antiproduct

This looks so awesome!
I ordered in August, so I am in the next batch I hope but this can wait because they are moving their workshop  Last (your?) batch started it jan/feb according to a reply of a mail I sent last year


----------



## Samark

You and I will be in the same batch  Post up your mockup!

They have moved workshop, but this means faster build times so Dariusz and the team will be pumping them out!


----------



## Antiproduct

Here that is how it will (hopefully) look like




That is the mock-up I got but I immediately said that I wanted it to be much brighter so my girlfriend shopped a photo of another Ran until it fit and this would be my dream color




I'm very excited but I prepare mentally to wait a couple of months longer X)


----------



## Samark

That looks fantastic! We are almost there mate, not long now!


----------



## chopeth

Dear Ran partners, what's the funny smell coming out from the RAN? My gf said that sour smell is from the oils they use for wood, does it ever goes away? it sometimes reminds me of fish smell.


----------



## p88

Mine smelled fine when I got it

I imagine it will leave over time. My Jackson rr1 had an interesting smell but it soon left.

Having said that, I believe it was the case that made the guitar smell. Check your case to see if it imparting and odours.


----------



## chinnybob

I think it is the oils. My two oil finished crushers both had it and my gloss finished one didn't. I didn't get cases with any of them so it wasn't that. I actually quite like the smell!


----------



## p88

Ah cool, yea must be the oils then.
I'll have to see if my new one has it when I get it.


----------



## p88

woah, check this one out!

i hope i'm not stepping on anyones toes here. i saw this tagged on the ran facebook page and had to share it.

i havent seen a ngd here so i dont think its anyone from this forum.
message me if it is yours and you'd like me to delete it.


----------



## Thorerges

This is not mine (but I love RAN so who cares). Anyone know what that button is?


----------



## SevenStringJones

Thorerges said:


> This is not mine (but I love RAN so who cares). Anyone know what that button is?



Looks like a kill switch to me, but why would they put it there?


----------



## oracles

Thorerges said:


> This is not mine (but I love RAN so who cares). Anyone know what that button is?



It's a killswitch. The placement is definitely unique, though.


----------



## Tesla

Maybe it's pressed when unplugging/plugging in to stop any horrid plugging in noises when switching guitars on stage?


----------



## Kobalt

oracles said:


> Here's two more, just because.


I usually find these colors to be waaaaaaaaaaay overdone (I mean, have you seen Carvin's Facebook?! It's all aquaburst!!), but yours looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## oracles

KingVee said:


> I usually find these colors to be waaaaaaaaaaay overdone (I mean, have you seen Carvin's Facebook?! It's all aquaburst!!), but yours looks absolutely stunning.



I changed to the stained quilt top about a week or so before Carvin unveiled their aqua burst finish, and I knew it was going to become popular as soon as I saw it. My Crusher arrived last night and it's totally different to the Carvin burst, and much better (IMO). I'll have an NGD up with full hi-res shots once I've been able to spend some time with it, since I don't want to do a review during the honeymoon phase.


----------



## Samark

Nabbed a piece of the same quilt as Oracles for my second Ran! Probably the most amazing piece of maple I have ever seen, Jeremy. Looking forward to seeing your NGD thread!


----------



## HighGain510

oracles said:


> Got the pictures of my finished build in today, couldn't be any happier with how this has turned out.



Man that is just gorgeous, major congrats dude! Curious though, satin finish (or oil?) on the body but gloss for the neck?  Prefer glossy necks to satin or oiled necks? Looks fantastic though, really dig that quilt!


----------



## Thorerges

Yea it does look great. Hoping to see RAN make more of these and not just a natural finish.


----------



## chopeth

Thorerges said:


> Yea it does look great. Hoping to see RAN make more of these and not just a natural finish.



It depends on what people order, and I think the natural finish is what people prefers lately.


----------



## oracles

HighGain510 said:


> Man that is just gorgeous, major congrats dude! Curious though, satin finish (or oil?) on the body but gloss for the neck?  Prefer glossy necks to satin or oiled necks? Looks fantastic though, really dig that quilt!



They're both glossed, just in very thin coatings and the lighting doesn't lend itself too well to showing off the body gloss. I'd been thinking about removing the gloss from the neck, but I didn't want to delay the build any further. Now that I've got it in my hands, it's really not that uncomfortable anyway, so I'll most likely just play through it and wear it in, it's a pretty thin coating anyway so it doesn't stick, and it hasn't caused any issues so far.



chopeth said:


> It depends on what people order, and I think the natural finish is what people prefers lately.



Natural finishes aren't as expensive, which is why you tend to see more of them.


----------



## chopeth

oracles said:


> Natural finishes aren't as expensive, which is why you tend to see more of them.



Not what you can infer from this poll

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/290379-favorite-guitar-finish.html


----------



## alfadark

I joined this forum because I planned on getting either a Prestige or J-Custom Ibanez 7.. but after looking through this thread I have major GAS.. decisions, decisions..


----------



## Simic

My god, just saw another picture of the blue quilt crusher today. What a top o.o


----------



## oracles

Simic said:


> My god, just saw another picture of the blue quilt crusher today. What a top o.o



Doesn't matter how many times I look at it, I'm still blown away by it. Dariusz absolutely killed it on my build, and I'm over the moon with it. If anyone has been considering adding a quilt/flame top, it's worth it.


----------



## Simic

I went with a walnut top for my crusher, but I'll probably go with a quilted top for the next one


----------



## Lada The Great

Am I the only one who desnt like that top?  It just seems bit boring to me...


----------



## narad

Lada The Great said:


> Am I the only one who desnt like that top?  It just seems bit boring to me...



Maybe this is more your style?


----------



## Lada The Great

Yeah, that is more of my style!


----------



## DraggAmps

Simic said:


> My god, just saw another picture of the blue quilt crusher today. What a top o.o



Now that there's already another Skervy posted, I don't feel too bad posting mine, only because ever since I saw the above RAN, I felt like my Raptor is in many ways the RAN's Skervy twin. Although the finishes will probably look different side by side, but I think they're kinda close enough or at least similar. HOWEVER, I'm in no way claiming that the top on my Raptor is nearly as stunning as that RAN's, as that's simply one of the best tops and finishes I've ever seen. Both have a lot of similarities, though, like the hardware, pickups, dark natural back woods and the top wood/finish, of course...


----------



## oracles

For anyone curious about how my Crusher sounds, my buddy Paul Ozz threw together a quick tone demo clip. http://youtu.be/1I6fml-uZZ0


----------



## Antiproduct

Just got pictures of my guitar, ready to dispatch :O





They really nailed the color I wanted
I just have to pay the remaining money and this beast is on the way to me.

But... this guitar was meant for a special occasion that sadly got delayed and I don't know for how long  at least until end of august if not longer


----------



## Tesla

By the beard of Zeus!


----------



## oracles

That green is AWESOME. Congrats man!


----------



## Samark

That green looks spectacular, throw some more pics up


----------



## Antiproduct

Here ya go


----------



## aesthyrian

That is just amazing.


----------



## WolleK




----------



## Samark




----------



## Valrak

I didn't see Ran guitars pictures lately, but the aquaburst quilted top is stunning...
I also like a lot the Skervesen, is those 2 guitares similars in quality ? price ?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

WolleK said:


>



That is bad ass. The headstock fits the body perfectly.


----------



## Mangle

Does anyone know if the "Obscura" shape is generally available? Is it Kummerer's sig.?


----------



## oracles

Mangle said:


> Does anyone know if the "Obscura" shape is generally available? Is it Kummerer's sig.?



It's Steffen's sig. They might be willing to build one, you'd have to email and ask


----------



## diablo_man

You guys should post up approx price ranges for some of these, would be much appreciated by those of us looking to get one. 

Trying to find ball park prices for the guitars/basic options, before sending off more pointed questions to RAN, and to see if i can even afford to be looking(canadian exchange rate is brutal at the moment). Wish their quotes for was more like carvin,s skervesen, blackwater, etc with pricing listed.

What sort of price range could a fairly modestly/basic appointed build(without super insane top woods, etc) of a 7 string fanned fret guitar be? Bolt on vs neck through price change? Likely looking for a cruiser or crusher build, possibly flat top.

Aesthetic stuff and wood choice might come after if the basic build(7 string FF, possibly neck through) is in my range.

Looking to build up a 25.5-26.5 or 25.5-27 guitar soon, and heard the RAN's are competitively priced, and they are certainly beautiful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FILTHnFEAR said:


> That is bad ass. The headstock fits the body perfectly.



James Hetfield agrees. 

Also, does RAN still do copies like that? Like Jackson and Gibson shapes? I heard they stopped a few years ago.


----------



## p88

diablo_man said:


> You guys should post up approx price ranges for some of these, would be much appreciated by those of us looking to get one.
> 
> Trying to find ball park prices for the guitars/basic options, before sending off more pointed questions to RAN, and to see if i can even afford to be looking(canadian exchange rate is brutal at the moment). Wish their quotes for was more like carvin,s skervesen, blackwater, etc with pricing listed.
> 
> What sort of price range could a fairly modestly/basic appointed build(without super insane top woods, etc) of a 7 string fanned fret guitar be? Bolt on vs neck through price change? Likely looking for a cruiser or crusher build, possibly flat top.
> 
> Aesthetic stuff and wood choice might come after if the basic build(7 string FF, possibly neck through) is in my range.
> 
> Looking to build up a 25.5-26.5 or 25.5-27 guitar soon, and heard the RAN's are competitively priced, and they are certainly beautiful.




The information you need is way too specific for any of us to accurately answer. With the year long build times and the fluctuating euro strength/rate, any quotes we tell you won't be relevent or accurate at this moment in time.

I'm sure Dariusz (RAN owner) would rather you contact him directly for a quote than have people on a forum make guesstimate quotes which would inaccurately reflect his prices and products.

Don't think twice about emailing RAN, the customer service is amazing. They're super friendly, really accommodating and extremely patient!


----------



## WolleK

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> James Hetfield agrees.
> 
> Also, does RAN still do copies like that? Like Jackson and Gibson shapes? I heard they stopped a few years ago.



Could be possible. I am the third owner and the previous owner had it around 7 years.


----------



## diablo_man

p88 said:


> The information you need is way too specific for any of us to accurately answer. With the year long build times and the fluctuating euro strength/rate, any quotes we tell you won't be relevent or accurate at this moment in time.
> 
> I'm sure Dariusz (RAN owner) would rather you contact him directly for a quote than have people on a forum make guesstimate quotes which would inaccurately reflect his prices and products.
> 
> Don't think twice about emailing RAN, the customer service is amazing. They're super friendly, really accommodating and extremely patient!




Fair enough, I'll shoot him a few questions then. Should i just email, or try the full quote thing? (it kind of has way too many options for me to handle at the moment lol)

EDIT:Sent off a quote asking about a "FF7" of sorts, the basic carved top mahogany and neck, rosewood board, 25.5-27 with a few things like locking tuners, luminlay side dots and SS frets.  Basically not far off the basic set up for a FF8 with one less string.


----------



## p88

diablo_man said:


> Fair enough, I'll shoot him a few questions then. Should i just email, or try the full quote thing? (it kind of has way too many options for me to handle at the moment lol)
> 
> EDIT:Sent off a quote asking about a "FF7" of sorts, the basic carved top mahogany and neck, rosewood board, 25.5-27 with a few things like locking tuners, luminlay side dots and SS frets.  Basically not far off the basic set up for a FF8 with one less string.



Awesome buddy, let us know what you think about the quote and whether you think you'll go ahead with it.
They normally get back to you within a few days, however sometimes they can be a lot quicker than that!


----------



## diablo_man

Being as it is the weekend, figure i might not get anything back for a bit.

Ive been looking for a fanned high end guitar for a while(though admittedly, headless has been a major desire too), but with the exchange rate being what it is, the headless fanned skervesens(their bolts arent so bad price wise, but i dont think i would be as happy with a skervy bolt as the awesome RAN fit, so looked into neck through from them) and blackwater that i would want are kicking in around 3.5-4 grand or more, definitely out of my range. Hoping RAN can beat that


----------



## Simic

Just so you know, you can only get a FF7 (or 8 for that case) with Merlin pickups. Might be a dealbreaker for some.


----------



## diablo_man

Not really familiar with them, but im sure they are a quality option.

Im sure one of the slanted sets from bareknuckle could be retrofitted.


----------



## p88

Simic said:


> Just so you know, you can only get a FF7 (or 8 for that case) with Merlin pickups. Might be a dealbreaker for some.



its that a definite?
has anyone asked RAN if they can contact BKP to get slanted pickups for that scale range?

if so, fair enough, however if not, it might be worth checking with Dariusz at RAN directly.


----------



## diablo_man

I just asked about slanted BKP pickups, this is what I got.



> Only one Merlin FF7 neck/bridge set is available and they are custom made for this model. A BKPs are possible too, but they are more expensive
> and since they are 10 degree angled it requires to redesign of whole project to them. So, generally such guitar will not be cheap as basic or slightly customized one.



So its doable, but doesnt sound cheap.


----------



## arktan

Have her since a week. Feels, sounds, plays and looks awesome. Still breaking her in


----------



## SqWark

Damn that's nice!


----------



## Fathand

So, it looks like my Crusher FT seven will be ready in about 4 weeks or so. Caught me a bit off guard, as I wasn't expecting it before Christmas.


----------



## Simic

Mine came about 2 months early as well... Can't complain  Two pics from my NGD thread seeing as I haven't them here yet


----------



## SqWark

How many months was your wait from payment to delivery?


----------



## Simic

14


----------



## Mangle

Samark said:


>



I find the appearance of this guitar extremely gratifying! I imagine the things it can do and the sounds you can make with it are magnificent!


----------



## Romeo Knight

oracles said:


> Necks from the current batch. Mines the 3pc ovangkol on the far right.



Cool! Since I got the Ovangkol option and a white binding, my neck must be the 4th from the left!


----------



## SqWark

Simic said:


> 14



Appreciate the response. Means I still have til July next year to wait


----------



## bsshiver

I just bought one of their in-stock guitars!

Here's one of the pictures from the site:






I got it yesterday, and everything is perfect! It sounds great, feels great, and is everything I hoped for! I'll try to update later with some more pics and impressions from using the guitar in a mix.

FYI: My other guitars are a Suhr Modern, a Mayones Duvell Standard 7, and Mayones Regius 6, so this has some fairly stiff competition. So far so good!


----------



## LX_T

Romeo Knight said:


> Cool! Since I got the Ovangkol option and a white binding, my neck must be the 4th from the left!



Looks more like wenge with a maple fingerboard to me. Oracles' ovangkol neck also looks way brighter compared to the 4th from the left...

But congratz to your awesome taste in guitars 

EDIT: When did you place your order? Greetings to Düsseldorf from Harz


----------



## Fathand

LX_T said:


> Looks more like wenge with a maple fingerboard to me. Oracles' ovangkol neck also looks way brighter compared to the 4th from the left...
> 
> But congratz to your awesome taste in guitars
> 
> EDIT: When did you place your order? Greetings to Düsseldorf from Harz



Looks like my neck isn't in that batch yet. I have a 3-piece maple / maple FB -combo.


----------



## LX_T

Fathand said:


> Looks like my neck isn't in that batch yet. I have a 3-piece maple / maple FB -combo.



Sounds like you love it clean  All hard rock maple or some flame going on?

I've chosen a 5p wenge/maple neck with an ebony FB.
As far as I know the next batch will start in a few weeks.
Can't wait to get some pics!


----------



## gorthul

The picture this guy quoted is from march. These necks are all used by now and the owners of them already have their guitars.


----------



## Fathand

LX_T said:


> Sounds like you love it clean  All hard rock maple or some flame going on?
> 
> I've chosen a 5p wenge/maple neck with an ebony FB.
> As far as I know the next batch will start in a few weeks.
> Can't wait to get some pics!



All plain hard maple combined with a plain mahogany body and boosted with BKP Black Dogs.


----------



## oracles

LX_T said:


> Looks more like wenge with a maple fingerboard to me. Oracles' ovangkol neck also looks way brighter compared to the 4th from the left...



yeah, unfortunately that's not your neck mate. Ovangkol is much lighter, and that picture is several months old already, 90% of that batch is already finished and in the hands of the owners.


----------



## SqWark

Here's mine. 6 string Ran Crusher, mahogany body, 5 pc maple/mahogany neck, EMG 81x/60x, Schaller Floyd, in solid satin black. Should be here by May of 2016.


----------



## Fathand

Too busy playing this thing to make a separate NGD, but here's a couple of pics they sent me before shipping + some quick observations. Awesome, awesome guitar. 

But to those considering a Ran Crusher: The guitar is smaller and thus lighter than I expected and sits well either sitting or standing. Finish & Overall feel is of excellent quality, I can't find a flaw anywhere. It's an oil finish, but if I didn't know I'd bet it is lacquered satin - it's that smooth. And that neck joint - best upper fret access on a bolt on guitar I've come across (neck pocket gaps? what are these neck pocket gaps you are referring to?). I've read the criticism about the flight case and was a bit worried about that, but in the end it's excellent too. It's not form fitted, that's true, but the small foam pieces hold the guitar in place (they're not taped in, but they can be) and otherwise it feels like you could drive over it and be just fine. So no complaints regarding that. 

I have a lot of (now obsolete) gear to move before I can act, but I've already drawn the outlines for my next Ran. Thinking of a more detailed Cruiser model this time. Unless the headless model blows my mind.


----------



## p88

a couple of progress pics of my FT6 crusher being built!
a big thank you to dariusz! he's crazy busy with builds, but he still found the time to take a few pics!

look how clean the work is! the cleanliness of the routes and carving is just graceful!


----------



## Thorerges

Definitely not mine, but Steffens RAN signature looks amazeballs.


----------



## VVolverin3

That's a pretty intense shape. Could do some serious damage swinging that around


----------



## Thorerges

VVolverin3 said:


> That's a pretty intense shape. Could do some serious damage swinging that around



Yea, totally digging though. Looks so metal.


----------



## kevdes93

Cool body shape, not really into the headstock though


----------



## Xykhron

My 7 string 27" FT Ran Crusher


----------



## Tesla

That is one hot tamalé.


----------



## p88

Is that a bass case or a standard electric case?


----------



## Xykhron

electric guitar case...even when this 27" Ran fits into a regular Hipshot case of non-baritone guitars


----------



## LX_T

Nice one!
Specs?

Edit: I found it. It's the one from the in stock section posted a few years ago at their homepage. (scroll down) http://ranguitars.com/ran_models/in-stock
You didn't like the Black Hawks?


----------



## Xykhron

I got it secondhand with the SD :-(


----------



## chopeth

Xykhron said:


> I got it secondhand with the SD :-(



You got it for a great price and from a better person, say hi to Trepi


----------



## p88

so dariusz just emailed me these...
there are a few extra features i specified:
* recessed knobs and pickup switch
* rear of lower horn cut away
* leg carve on back
* inlayed headstock logo
* control cavity recess (for easy cover removal)
* abalone strip under 12th fret MOP block to discreetly distinguish it
hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Thorerges

Insane dude. Let us know how it plays!


----------



## narad

Ah, got the new Fishmans - cool!


----------



## p88

Cheers, yea I'm quite eager to try out the new fishman pickups!

Can wait to get this beast!


----------



## Curt

Oh damn. Add another string and that is like my dream guitar right now. I am looking to buy some of the Fluence modern pickups for my RG. Figuring out how to install them is going to be fun.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really like the small abalone strip under the 12th fret inlay. Thats one of the nicest RANs yet.


----------



## VVolverin3

Oh that's so flippin' awesome. I'm a sucker for inlays. That little signature on the first fret is sweet. And the 12 fret .... *drools*


----------



## p88

Thanks guys, I got the idea for the abalone strip after getting lost a few times on my RAN 7.
The offset blocks on my 7 double up as side inlays and as such they all look similar.
The 12th fret inlay wasn't obvious at a glance

Whilst this RAN has luminlay side dots, I figured it would be nice to subtly have the 12th fret distinguished in some way. I was thinking about making the 12th fret block stick out further, but I think this works better.


----------



## VVolverin3

I probably wouldn't have noticed if it hadn't been pointed out.... ^ _ ^

Would be great for playing though. Quick, easy reference point that's not overly obtrusive.


----------



## p88

Finally got my RAN crusher FT6...all I can say is WOW.
I've played a lot of guitars in my time, and let me just say this RAN is EASILY the best guitar I've ever laid hands on. Its insane.
I'll probably do a NGD post once I've had more time with it, but damn, so far I'm floored!
I'm actually contemplating ordering another one right now!

In the mean time, I figured I'd show you something that I wasn't really concious of before.
The crusher is relatively small. Here it is in my RG2610Z Prestige case. 
This demonstrates how much smaller it is compared to a typical super strat like the RG.

I love the size, it's super comfortable! The RG almost seems clumsy and oversized in comparison...I still love it though! 

RAN





Ibanez RG2610Z


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing

p88 said:


> Finally got my RAN crusher FT6



May I ask how long you were waiting? Because I'm drifting into a nightmare scenario with RAN, been patiently waiting since 2013 for a custom order (yes, 2013 I paid 50% deposit), emailed Dariusz last week to try & pin him down to any kind of deadline (I was originally quoted 15-18 months from deposit!), & he's now not responding to my email.

I don't want to slate RAN specifically, but I feel they've definitely dropped the ball on this one, & of course the t&c's leave you with no recourse. I imagine other luthiers have similar setups.

For anyone considering ordering from RAN, I just want to point out the reality of the terms & conditions:

1. Your deposit is non-refundable under any circumstance;
2. There is no upper limit on the build time.

It certainly seems like the standard models have a quick turnaround, perhaps at the expense of custom orders 

Apologies for the long & negative rant, but I'm kinda at a loose end as to what I can do. Any advice, ss.org?


----------



## chopeth

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> May I ask how long you were waiting? Because I'm drifting into a nightmare scenario with RAN, been patiently waiting since 2013 for a custom order (yes, 2013 I paid 50% deposit), emailed Dariusz last week to try & pin him down to any kind of deadline (I was originally quoted 15-18 months from deposit!), & he's now not responding to my email.
> 
> I don't want to slate RAN specifically, but I feel they've definitely dropped the ball on this one, & of course the t&c's leave you with no recourse. I imagine other luthiers have similar setups.
> 
> For anyone considering ordering from RAN, I just want to point out the reality of the terms & conditions:
> 
> 1. Your deposit is non-refundable under any circumstance;
> 2. There is no upper limit on the build time.
> 
> It certainly seems like the standard models have a quick turnaround, perhaps at the expense of custom orders
> 
> Apologies for the long & negative rant, but I'm kinda at a loose end as to what I can do. Any advice, ss.org?


 
I ordered two Rans in the last two years and a half and the second one is on its way, coming next wednesday. I must admit the second one I bought the deposit from a guy here (maybe you can do the same if you're fed up with waiting) who already shortened my period for 6 months. But anyway, first one was 9-10 months and this one 8-9 months because I couldn't make my mind about the specific specs, it could have been done in 6 months easily. I ordered not very particular specs. 

The deposit is not refundable, I understand that, because they have to buy the wood, hardware and I guess they have to feed their kids before the guitar is finally done, I don't see that a weird thing. 

In respect to the communication with Dariusz, it's so strange I think we speak to different people. In the first build he answered within 24h. and now, he apologized several times, he answers in 48-72h because he says they have an insane amount of work. But no answer at all? I can't figure out why.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing

Well, after a week of waiting for an email I get a reply a few hours after posting in this thread, so it's only fair I clarify what's going on for any other readers. 

Apparently I'd been emailed some queries about finishes/wiring specs, & since I didn't respond to them, my job wound up in the abandoned projects pile. 

Now, I'm quite sure I didn't get any of these emails, & my email address hasn't changed, but fair enough - if RAN can't get in touch with a customer, I can understand that they have no choice but to stop work. Apparently abandoned projects are quite common, & that must be frustrating for RAN.

I'm not the sort of customer that would constantly email for progress updates, etc. so the fact I've left it for a year probably hasn't helped matters.

Dariusz now assures me that work can continue, since I have contacted him. He'll also send me some pics of the build as it stands, so I am happy at the moment. 

Thanks Chopeth for your insight, I thought my situation was odd given the amount of good rep. RAN has generally.


----------



## FourT6and2

What is the body wood on this one? It looks awesome!


----------



## theicon2125

FourT6and2 said:


> What is the body wood on this one? It looks awesome!



Looks like black limba to me. I could be wrong though, I'm by no means an expert. 

I feel we need to address why the body of that guitar is satin but the neck is gloss  Whoever spec'd that out seems to have an opinion completely opposite of 99% of the guitar community.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Wasn't that a guy on here?

He said they'd messed it up but he didn't mind too much.


----------



## oracles

Tom 1.0 said:


> Wasn't that a guy on here?
> 
> He said they'd messed it up but he didn't mind too much.



It's mine. The body wood is black limba, but yeah, they did mistakenly put gloss on the neck instead of satin. It's not a huge deal for me, it's wearing in really nicely and it doesn't impede my playing


----------



## theicon2125

oracles said:


> It's mine. The body wood is black limba, but yeah, they did mistakenly put gloss on the neck instead of satin. It's not a huge deal for me, it's wearing in really nicely and it doesn't impede my playing



It's not often that you hear about mistakes like that from a well known company. Good to hear that it's working out for you.


----------



## oracles

theicon2125 said:


> It's not often that you hear about mistakes like that from a well known company. Good to hear that it's working out for you.



To their credit, they offered to fix it for free and cover shipping both ways, but it wasn't a big enough deal for me to justify the added hassle.


----------



## SqWark

I always received an email back within 48 hours. 

Now, after I receive my Ran with several errors/omissions I am waiting a week to hear back.


----------



## p88

SqWark said:


> I always received an email back within 48 hours.
> 
> Now, after I receive my Ran with several errors/omissions I am waiting a week to hear back.



ah man, sorry to hear that. what issues did you experience?


----------



## SqWark

p88 said:


> ah man, sorry to hear that. what issues did you experience?



I just had a couple of issues (volume knob not where I had asked for it to be and a dud volume pot that I had to have replaced), several accessory items not received and no answer as to when they would be. 
I vented my frustrations and now seem to be getting the silent treatment which I do not do well with. Hope to hear back this week so I don't feel a need to air this all out on a forum. Wish these companies would realize that 'no response' is the single worst thing they could do.


----------



## Thorerges

Interesting that someone here had problems. Personally, RAN has been absolutely exceptional in their treatment. However, I did have to confirm with them my specs several times so they wouldn't make mistakes. Surely if you e-mail them again in a few days, Dariusz must respond.


----------



## oracles

SqWark said:


> I vented my frustrations and now seem to be getting the silent treatment which I do not do well with. Hope to hear back this week so I don't feel a need to air this all out on a forum. Wish these companies would realize that 'no response' is the single worst thing they could do.



I'm not trying to make excuses for them here, but I do know their response times have been slower due to increased order volume. I was getting responses typically within a 24-48 hour window, which recently has extended more towards 72-96 hours.


----------



## SqWark

...


----------



## SqWark

...


----------



## Arkeion

...


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's some 7 string madness!


----------



## Spicypickles

Fixed that one for you


----------



## Xykhron

My two 27" 7s


----------



## p88

SqWark said:


> I just had a couple of issues (volume knob not where I had asked for it to be and a dud volume pot that I had to have replaced), several accessory items not received and no answer as to when they would be.
> I vented my frustrations and now seem to be getting the silent treatment which I do not do well with. Hope to hear back this week so I don't feel a need to air this all out on a forum. Wish these companies would realize that 'no response' is the single worst thing they could do.



did you ever get these things resolved? also, have you got pics of your ran? i remember being really impressed with the mock up...would love to see the actual thing!


----------



## SqWark

p88 said:


> did you ever get these things resolved? also, have you got pics of your ran? i remember being really impressed with the mock up...would love to see the actual thing!



Resolved as in Ran came through and fixed it and made it right? No.

I had the dud parts replaced and came to terms with the omissions/errors. I mean what else can you do?

After sales customer service was some of the worst I've ever experienced in my life. That the employee could not even entertain the possibility that there could be anything wrong with their work in any way and in fact, became defiant and combative told me everything I needed to know.

Whoever does the actual work on Ran guitars has some real talent no question about it. Challenge is getting accurate information to them so that you actually get what it is you're wanting.

There's pics on the Ran owners facebook page if you wanna check it out. No offense but I'm so Ran'd out I just don't feel like posting any here. 

If you like it and are interested in buying message me here.


----------



## Lotra

SqWark said:


> Resolved as in Ran came through and fixed it and made it right? No.
> 
> I had the dud parts replaced and came to terms with the omissions/errors. I mean what else can you do?
> 
> After sales customer service was some of the worst I've ever experienced in my life. That the employee could not even entertain the possibility that there could be anything wrong with their work in any way and in fact, became defiant and combative told me everything I needed to know.
> 
> Whoever does the actual work on Ran guitars has some real talent no question about it. Challenge is getting accurate information to them so that you actually get what it is you're wanting.
> 
> There's pics on the Ran owners facebook page if you wanna check it out. No offense but I'm so Ran'd out I just don't feel like posting any here.
> 
> If you like it and are interested in buying message me here.


It seems I'm not the only one....


----------



## LX_T

Lotra, are you still waiting for your RAN to get shipped or even finished?
Last time i've read about your build was in 2015 - so whats up?

I received my Crusher FT exactly 1 year (like quoted) after starting the process. It turned out exacly like I wanted it: Flawless, no complaints about anything.
Also Dariuz answered mostly within 24h so it sounds pretty strange that he's not answering at all. 


-Greetings


----------



## Lotra

LX_T said:


> Lotra, are you still waiting for your RAN to get shipped or even finished?
> Last time i've read about your build was in 2015 - so whats up?
> 
> I received my Crusher FT exactly 1 year (like quoted) after starting the process. It turned out exacly like I wanted it: Flawless, no complaints about anything.
> Also Dariuz answered mostly within 24h so it sounds pretty strange that he's not answering at all.
> 
> 
> -Greetings



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=298190&page=3&highlight=ran+crusher

please check


----------



## LX_T

Lotra said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=298190&page=3&highlight=ran+crusher
> 
> please check



Ah, I missed that, thx for the hint 

-Greetings


----------



## hodorcore

p88 said:


>




THIS! 
Scallops


----------



## hodorcore

the obscura sig model looks like the worst neck diver ever lol


----------



## EvilTheCat

Hi and hello (since this is my first post):

My latest addition to my quiver :

*RAN Crusher 6*


























Saw it on eBay and simply could not resist. This is about exactly what I would have ordered spec wise.

*Specs are:*

_6 string (obviously)
25.5" scale length
Ran AANJ w/NTB style heel
Mahogany body
Swamp Ash top wood with hand-rubbed oil finish and matching headstock
5 piece mahogany/wenge neck
Ebony fretboard
Dunlop 6100 frets
Luminlay dots
GraphTech Black TUSQ nut
Hipshot fixed bridge
Schaller M6 locking tuners
BareKnuckle Aftermaths in bridge and neck position_

Almost no wear. Love the classy look and feel of it.

Every detail on it is flawless. Really high quality components and craftsmanship for the price (especially used it good condition ) if you love a simple setup and look.

Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## wlfers

Got some photos from the shop, should be in within 2 weeks.













Crusher 7 Flat Top
25.5" Scale
Mahogany body with figured Walnut top
Macassar Ebony fingerboard
3 ply Mahogany-Maple-Mahogany neck
Oil finish
Jescar FW57110-NS
Emg 707s


----------



## LX_T

Looks incredible, mate! 
I'd really like to see your face the moment you're unboxing this beauty 

Tell us more about the specs! 

Greetings from GER


----------



## wlfers

Thanks! I'm pretty excited. I've always been content with mid-range guitars but it was finally time to get something unique. Edited the post to add some more specs.

This will be my first fixed bridge in a long time, and it will be my first experience with locking tuners. Can't wait to not be restringing a floyd ha!


----------



## EchelonXIII

My 8 stringed Crusher with custom Valknut inlay


----------



## chopeth

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4647173#post4647173


----------



## p88

just swapped out the pickups in my crusher...they look so badass!


----------



## Keyvanizator

Oh .... I'm late to the party.
















I'm thinking of getting another one, but I don't know if I can afford it


----------



## PatrickTTFG

Beautiful! Enjoy that thing.


----------



## PatrickTTFG

I am late to the party as well, but I was just introduced to RAN guitars. Reading some of the material on this forum aided that. I recently became an insatiable fan of Skervesen and picked up my first Raptor 7-string; it is the single best guitar I've ever played, and I was lucky to get it. Anyway, RAN is/are made in Poland and are very distinctly like Skervesen in their aesthetic/appointments/equipment and apparent attention to detail. SO, I came across this RAN Crusher FF8 yesterday and had to have it:


























It's a fanned-fret 8-string, 24.5"-26.5" scale (which is oddly short on the treble side but I'll compensate with tuning/string gauge) with a mahogany neck and body/neck-thru construction with maple stripes, flamed maple top, satin finish, ebony board with white binding, ABM single saddles, and a Bare Knuckle Aftermath set of p'ups. I'm currently attempting to sell another 8-string of mine and this beast will be taking its place. Should have it two weeks from now and I cannot wait. 

Also, I'm a newcomer around these parts so: hello, everyone. I look forward to being involved here. Take it easy!


----------



## DropTheSun

Here is my RAN:

Body material: mahogany
Body finish: hand-rubbed oil
Fingerboard: plain maple
Fret size: Jescar FW57110-S
Fingerboard inlays: offset dots
Fingerboard side inlays: Luminlay dots
Bridge: Hipshot Fixed 7-string
Tuning machines: Schaller M6 Locking
Straplocks: Schaller
Pickups: BareKnuckle - Black dog set

I have owned this guitar for a year now and i just love it! 10/10 for overall quality.


----------



## Xykhron

And here's my new Ran, just got it a couple of months ago but I forgot to post,hehehe






















Ash body
Walnut top
Macassar ebony fretboard
Ovangkol-Bubinga-maple neck
Lundgren M7 pickups
25,5" scale


----------



## necronoid

^ Esta no estaba en el sofa gaseante


----------



## chopeth

¿qué tal las Lundgren?


----------



## sonicwarrior

English please.


----------



## m107a1

Xykhron said:


>



DAT NECK!


----------



## Webmaestro

I've been gas-ing pretty hard for a RAN Crusher FT (7-string).

Anyone have an idea of what their wait times look like these days? I'd be ordering a fairly stock Crusher (right from their online quote form). Would I be looking at 1-2 years, or are they turning out guitars quicker than that?


----------



## oracles

Webmaestro said:


> I've been gas-ing pretty hard for a RAN Crusher FT (7-string).
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what their wait times look like these days? I'd be ordering a fairly stock Crusher (right from their online quote form). Would I be looking at 1-2 years, or are they turning out guitars quicker than that?



I think it's around 12-14 months at the moment, provided you don't change any specs after the order is submitted.


----------



## Webmaestro

oracles said:


> I think it's around 12-14 months at the moment, provided you don't change any specs after the order is submitted.



Cool, thanks. I'm curious... 

For the RAN owners who have played Ibanez, how does the RAN neck thickness and profile compare to... say... a 7-string RG1527, RG7620, etc?

I tend to like really thin necks. In fact, the thinner the better.


----------



## chopeth

Webmaestro said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm curious...
> 
> For the RAN owners who have played Ibanez, how does the RAN neck thickness and profile compare to... say... a 7-string RG1527, RG7620, etc?
> 
> I tend to like really thin necks. In fact, the thinner the better.



They are the thinnest I've tried among Ibanez (S) and Schecter (SLS's & KM7), which are considered very thin I think.


----------



## Webmaestro

chopeth said:


> They are the thinnest I've tried among Ibanez (S) and Schecter (SLS's & KM7), which are considered very thin I think.



Excellent! Thanks for that info


----------



## p88

Webmaestro said:


> Excellent! Thanks for that info



*Neck specification:* 
width at nut »
6-string: 42mm
7-string: 48mm
8-string: 55mm

thickness at 1st/12th fret »	
6-string: 19mm/21mm
7-string: 19mm/21mm
8-string: 20mm/22mm

fingerboard radius »	
6-string: 15"
7-string: 17"
8-string: 20"

back shape »	
RAN-shape help (see image)


----------



## Webmaestro

p88 said:


> *Neck specification:*
> width at nut »
> 6-string: 42mm
> 7-string: 48mm
> 8-string: 55mm
> 
> thickness at 1st/12th fret »
> 6-string: 19mm/21mm
> 7-string: 19mm/21mm
> 8-string: 20mm/22mm
> 
> fingerboard radius »
> 6-string: 15"
> 7-string: 17"
> 8-string: 20"
> 
> back shape »
> RAN-shape help (see image)



Thanks! I'd seen the specs/measurements, but hadn't seen those neck profile illustrations. Very helpful.


----------



## p88

Webmaestro said:


> Thanks! I'd seen the specs/measurements, but hadn't seen those neck profile illustrations. Very helpful.



no worries, i have a ran 6 and 7 and they both have really comfortable necks. the 7 seems a tad flatter and the 6 seems more C shaped.

but again, both awesome necks, no complaints from me!


----------



## Lotra

Webmaestro said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm curious...
> 
> For the RAN owners who have played Ibanez, how does the RAN neck thickness and profile compare to... say... a 7-string RG1527, RG7620, etc?
> 
> I tend to like really thin necks. In fact, the thinner the better.



I have several Ibanez including the 1527, I own a RAN 6str custom crusher, even though I specific requested a ibby neck profile (Super Wizard 1st fret 17mm ,12th fret 19mm ), it come with a neck profile it's not even close to an ibby, it's more rounded ( dimentions also diferent ) , more towards a schecter profile( I think Ran just took a  in my request and made just the normal profile neck from RAN)


----------



## Samark

Second build's due late this year. Here's the top










ETS Tuningfork going on this.


----------



## oracles

Samark said:


> Second build's due late this year. Here's the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETS Tuningfork going on this.



Mate, I'm so hyped to see your builds! You did a hell of a job spec'ing them out


----------



## Samark

Thanks Jeremy. How's your Crusher?

After seeing Ran's red pop up on their Facebook page, I'm definitely leaning towards that. The macassar ebony neck blank will top it off I think.


----------



## Samark




----------



## BrutalRob

A bit late to the party, but anway, this is my Invader collection


----------



## BrutalRob

btw, that Thor is awesome. Maybe i need one someday, too


----------



## p88

BrutalRob said:


> A bit late to the party, but anway, this is my Invader collection


holy crap, that first invader is absolutely sick!
any more photos of that one? love me some black w/white binding action!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Samark said:


>


mmm nordic runes and an explorer, this is my kind of build.


----------



## MoonJelly

Does anyone on here own a Demon? Never seen this model, and it's dead sexy


----------



## Airhead

Here is mine. more pics here
http://sevenstring.org/threads/random-pics-of-your-sevens.20068/page-210#post-4762072


----------



## oracles

RAN #2 incoming, just sent my deposit through to Dariusz.


----------



## Mikey666

p88 said:


> Thats a nice guitar, I like the Ritchie Blackmore esque scalloped final frets!


----------



## Samark

@oracles Nice! What are the spec's?


----------



## oracles

26.5" 7 string Crusher bolt on 
Black limba body 
Ovangkol neck
Master grade quilt top and headstock cap
Natural body binding
Macassar ebony fretboard, no inlays 
Roman numeral side dots
Stainless frets 
Gotoh 510 tuners 
Hipshot fixed bridge 
Lundgren Heaven 57 neck, M7 bridge 
Single volume, 5 way blade switch 
Gloss body, satin neck


----------



## Samark

Beautiful specs. Any idea on colour and is it an FT?


----------



## oracles

Samark said:


> Beautiful specs. Any idea on colour and is it an FT?



Went for another carve top this time, we're still tossing up finishes at this point though


----------



## oracles

Mockup came through this morning, can't wait to see the finished product



018_HOEGEE_front by jeremy hoegee, on Flickr


----------



## Airhead

oracles said:


> Mockup came through this morning, can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 018_HOEGEE_front by jeremy hoegee, on Flickr


Nice, very nice.


----------



## Mikey666

Wow looks very nice!


----------



## MattThePenguin

I want one of these so band, with the Proliferation logo as an inlay, kind of like the Obscura guitar, but my own thing. A BC Rich stealth shape, but with more defined bevels like the Jackson warrior, with the RAN twist would be perfect.


----------



## BusinessMan

I love these crusher models don't get me wrong, but who has the custom ran models? I wouldn't mine seeing an invader or their other crazy shapes in here as well.


----------



## Airhead

BusinessMan said:


> I love these crusher models don't get me wrong, but who has the custom ran models? I wouldn't mine seeing an invader or their other crazy shapes in here as well.



Every RAN guitar is custom made. They don't have "standard" series, they only have standard models, on which you can choose almost every part of the guitar from a list.
http://ranguitars.com/ran_models/quote_form
If you are not satisfied with this list, then you go for a full custom made, but the price will be accordingly.


----------



## Samark

Very nice Cruiser


----------



## Mikey666

Samark said:


> Very nice Cruiser


Beauty!


----------



## Samark

Should learn how to take photos...one day.


----------



## wlfers

What ya'll use to clean your "hand rubbed" oil finish rans?


----------



## Samark

Will never forget receiving this picture!


----------



## oracles

Samark said:


> Will never forget receiving this picture!



Yep, I remember being totally blown away when Dariusz sent through the finished pics of my 6. I had to ask him if he was sure he'd sent the pics to the right person, couldn't believe it was mine.

Really love this build of yours though mate, can't wait to see next one


----------

